# Seibukan Jujutsu?



## Tominator93 (Jun 12, 2009)

Has anyone heard of Seibukan Jujutsu, or its founder, Julio Toribio? I am considering joining a Seibukan Dojo in my area, however I can't seem to find much literature on this art, or its creator.

I am interested in martial arts for two reasons: The first, is to become proficient in hand to hand self defense techniques. The second reason is so that I could put "x" martial art down as a sport for a college application, particularly the Service Academies. Would Seibukan hold weight on a college portfolio? For these two purposes, would Krav Maga be a better match? I also have access to a Krav Center in my area.


My local Seibukan Dojo:
www.seibukanwashington.com

The "Parent Dojo":
www.seibukanjujutsu.com/

Nearby Krav Center:
http://www.puyallupmartialarts.com/krav_maga.html


----------



## jarrod (Jun 12, 2009)

i have never heard of seibukan, & being a fairly new art i would guess most people wouldn't have either.  that doesn't mean it isn't good; i study a style of jujitsu founded in the '80s & i'm very happy with it.  but nobody's heard of it.  

i would _guess_ that any art directly related to modern military applications would be your best bet.  this would include krav maga, military sambo, combatives, etc.  

jf


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Jun 17, 2009)

Tominator93 said:


> Has anyone heard of Seibukan Jujutsu, or its founder, Julio Toribio? I am considering joining a Seibukan Dojo in my area, however I can't seem to find much literature on this art, or its creator.
> 
> I am interested in martial arts for two reasons: The first, is to become proficient in hand to hand self defense techniques. The second reason is so that I could put "x" martial art down as a sport for a college application, particularly the Service Academies. Would Seibukan hold weight on a college portfolio? For these two purposes, would Krav Maga be a better match? I also have access to a Krav Center in my area.
> 
> ...



Mr. Toribio is a real deal if you want to learn traditional Jujutsu. He earned his teaching licenses in Japan directly from the 2nd Grandmaster of the Hakko-ryu style. I can tell you this because one of my teachers was also a Hakko-ryu instructor & knows Mr. Toribio.


----------



## Jose Garrido (Jun 17, 2009)

Mr. Toribio earned his teaching license in Hakko-ryu jujutsu at the Hombu dojo in Japan. I believe that his bujutsu is a mixture of Hakko-ryu Jujutsu and Ninpo-Taijutsu.

Jose Garrido


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 17, 2009)

Jose Garrido said:


> Mr. Toribio earned his teaching license in Hakko-ryu jujutsu at the Hombu dojo in Japan. I believe that his bujutsu is a mixture of Hakko-ryu Jujutsu and Ninpo-Taijutsu.
> 
> Jose Garrido


He was also uchi-deshi to Saito Sensei in Iwama at the Aiki shrine for a while. Take a look at some of his early demonstrations of Aikido on utube. His Aikido is a pleasure to behold.


----------

